# Blueberry Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some wild looking guitars from this outfit in Montreal

Blueberry Guitars


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Seems like a lot of work goes into making these...


----------



## dubobn (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a couple of "Grooves". Great guitar for the money.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You know GC if they toned it down I might have taken a looks see, but its like having to much bling on a guitar. Its a tool to me and when it becomes so ornate I just get lost in wanting to play it and I pass by them every time I have seen one.Ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, some of them are very heavy on the artwork. Certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Not for this little black duck, either. If I was to get a guitar with bling - it would be a Laskin. William Laskin - Guitar Maker I understand Blueberries are made in Indonesia. -Not that that has anything to do with quality one way or another.


----------

